# Service und Support > Hilfe und FAQ >  Formatierung - ?? NEU

## paul007

Hallo Holger,

mir ist aufgefallen, daß man beim Antworten auf einen Eintrag seit kurzem den Schrifttyp und die Schriftgrösse nicht mehr individuell einstellen kann.
Kannst Du mich da einmal aufklären, wo das nunmehr einzustellen ist ?

Gruß - Ulla

----------


## Helmut.2

Hallo Ulla,



> Schrifttyp und die Schriftgrösse nicht mehr individuell einstellen kann.


nach dem Du einige Worte geschrieben hast und Du einfach mal sehen möchtest wie Dein Text so steht klickst Du eben mal auf den Button "Vorschau" und siehe da, Du kannst alle Möglichkeiten auswählen die Du möchtest! O.K.?

Herzliche Grüße
Helmut

----------


## paul007

Hallo Helmut,

oh ja, das war vorher anders - Danke !

Gruß - Ulla

----------


## Hans-J.

Hallo Ulla,

ich kann dir nicht antworten, weil dein Postfach offenbar die maximale Speicherkapazität erreicht hat und meine Nachricht an dich abgewiesen wird.

Herzliche Grüsse
Hans-J.

----------

